# bait and tackle distributors



## scodoubletizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

If I were a bait and tackle shop in NE Ohio where would I go to order supplies? Is there a company that carries all different brands/styles? Lures and LIve bait? Or do you have to order everything separately? For instance if you want to order bulk food you go to Sysco or Sygma. They have all kinds of everything. Is there such a thing as that for bait and tackle? A one stop shop that delivers? Ive searched the internet and cant come up with anything. All these shops have to order from somewhere. Thanks.


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

There are a number of wholesalers - companies that do not sell to the general public = Faber Bros., OSHI, etc. Most companies such as Pure Fishing, Shimano, etc. sell direct to the wholesaler, who in turn sells in smaller quantities to the established local bait shops.


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

What are you looking for?


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Bass Pro shops used to have a program for retailers. Don't know if they still have it. I believe you paid a fee upfront and then got special pricing on merchdise for resale.


----------



## scodoubletizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

Im looking for a little of everything in order to open a bait and tackle shop


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

The wholesale division of Bass Pro is American Rod & Gun. Don't bother contacting any of the wholesalers until you've made the arrangements to become a legitimate business - license, Tax ID, etc. Another great source for dealer info is the trade magazine, Fishing Tackle Retailer. Again, it's only available to legitimate businesses.


----------



## scodoubletizzle (Sep 11, 2008)

alright thanks for you help


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

Try www.jannsnetcraft.com 
Toledo based and really kick ass. Free catalogs too.


----------



## Riverman (Apr 13, 2004)

Tripple S is one distributor that has reps that run arround to tackle shops. 
http://www.triplessporting.com

Their are some trade shows (just for dealers) to see what's new that are run by Big Rock Sports and they also have reps working the area. Big Rock is the biggest in the country at serving small dealers.

Maurice Sporting goods serves Wal-Mart but impossible to work with.

If you are looking for something different to put in a store I make BulletBobbers and soon coming out with a new planner board for deeper water.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

i used to work for OSHI back in the day, they are now "Jerrys Sports". https://www.jerryssportscenter.com/ they carry EVERYTHING to stock up a bait/outdoor store and ship all over the world. fishing tackle, hunting gear, handguns, rifles, assault weapons, ammo etc. their wholesale prices are not much cheaper that Wallmarts "retail", but "Wallmart" buys in bulk and are their own wholesaler (no middle man), that is why they are SOOOO cheap and put a hurtin on mom-and-pop stores. us employees were able to buy stuff as much as we wanted at their cost, kept down theft. I REALLY MISS THAT!


----------

